# ZECH is threatening to bad me because he works for Parsifal



## Saney (Dec 23, 2011)

mhm


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Dec 23, 2011)

i hope you dont get bad man...seem like a cool dude


----------



## SFW (Dec 23, 2011)

Thats fucked up. Is that why he closed your thread in ANYTHING GOES?

I mean, its anything goes. Sounds pretty fuckin suspect if you ask me.

Maybe the Joke will be on Zech when he realizes Pars wont send him his shit either? 

I will make it my business to never use these fucking people again. Too many stories, too much drama.


----------



## Saney (Dec 23, 2011)

I'm cool as the other side of the pillow until someone starts ripping me off and then a fucking Moderator wants to Protect that person..

FUCK THAT.. I'd rather be banned then be apart of a Board that protects niggers who shit on ppl.. I want justice or i want to be banned


----------



## heavyiron (Dec 23, 2011)

ZECH is a WP rep. I'm pretty sure he and Pars are secret lovers though....


Can't trust queers...


----------



## Saney (Dec 23, 2011)

SFW said:


> Thats fucked up. Is that why he closed your thread in ANYTHING GOES?
> 
> I mean, its anything goes. Sounds pretty fuckin suspect if you ask me.
> 
> Maybe the Joke will be on Zech when he realizes Pars wont send him his shit either



Funny.

Parsifal had me send out some DVD's to a certain Moderator. I think I know who this Moderator is now


----------



## Saney (Dec 23, 2011)

heavyiron said:


> ZECH is a WP rep. I'm pretty sure he and Pars are secret lovers though....
> 
> 
> Can't trust queers...



Glad you have a sense of humor. But i'm not laughing unfortunately.


----------



## SFW (Dec 23, 2011)

Air it out. Fuck coddling these faggots


----------



## ZECH (Dec 23, 2011)

LOL, it has nothing to do with me backing a board sponsor here. It has to do with you bashing a sponsor for no reason. Read the fucking rules. I don't care if it is Pars or another sponsor.


----------



## heavyiron (Dec 23, 2011)

Silver_Back said:


> Glad you have a sense of humor. But i'm not laughing unfortunately.


You were a terrible rep, just sayin.


----------



## Saney (Dec 23, 2011)

Someone elses business will get thrown out there if i'm banned and Parsifal is protected.


----------



## Saney (Dec 23, 2011)

heavyiron said:


> You were a terrible rep, just sayin.



That's besides the point.

We had agreed on something and now its worthless. I bet you that faggot is online right now.


----------



## ZECH (Dec 23, 2011)

heavyiron said:


> ZECH is a WP rep. I'm pretty sure he and Pars are secret lovers though....
> 
> 
> Can't trust queers...



Don't make me tell everyone about us!


----------



## Saney (Dec 23, 2011)

ZECH said:


> LOL, it has nothing to do with me backing a board sponsor here. It has to do with you bashing a sponsor for no reason. Read the fucking rules. I don't care if it is Pars or another sponsor.



Fuck this bro.

If you wanna ban me for returning some shit to a faggot sponsor for ripping me off? Go ahead. 

I'll show you some Skype conversations if that would please you


----------



## SFW (Dec 23, 2011)

Silver_Back said:


> I bet you that faggot is online right now.


 

...


----------



## SFW (Dec 23, 2011)

Pars?


----------



## Saney (Dec 23, 2011)

^^^^^^^^^^^^

Exactly


----------



## heavyiron (Dec 23, 2011)

Silver_Back said:


> That's besides the point.
> 
> We had agreed on something and now its worthless. I bet you that faggot is online right now.


No, actually its exactly the point. You sucked at repping. You shouldn't have been payed anything at all. Justice was served. Instead of pissing all over everyone you need to chill and help people otherwise you will never be a good rep. Then when you don't get your way you threaten people. You are a child. Grow up.


----------



## ZECH (Dec 23, 2011)

You know I can understand being upset if you didnt get what you thought. But the way you are going about it is totally wrong. And to threaten to expose an address of a mod here that you sent gear to is totally wrong. What did they do to you? You know what, you deserve to be banned for that type of shit. You are the type that rolls on people.


----------



## justhav2p (Dec 23, 2011)

so you got 4 outta 5 but your bitching?

it's like 40 bucks worth... you really crying a river?

be thankful you got anything .....

what did you do for him exactly? just tell others he is g2g?


----------



## justhav2p (Dec 23, 2011)

what is narc'ing on someone you don't know gonna do? how nigger is that?


----------



## Saney (Dec 23, 2011)




----------



## Saney (Dec 23, 2011)

justhav2p said:


> so you got 4 outta 5 but your bitching?
> 
> it's like 40 bucks worth... you really crying a river?
> 
> ...



4 out of 20 bro

its different


----------



## Vibrant (Dec 23, 2011)

Welcome to the dirty business of being mods/reps and pimping out your body for free gearz.


----------



## theCaptn' (Dec 23, 2011)

ZECH said:


> You know I can understand being upset if you didnt get what you thought. But the way you are going about it is totally wrong. And to threaten to expose an address of a mod here that you sent gear to is totally wrong. What did they do to you? You know what, you deserve to be banned for that type of shit. You are the type that rolls on people.


 
Chill bro, Saney wouldn't do that . .  he's more likely to send a cum-stained sock in the mail with a card that says GICH!


----------



## Saney (Dec 23, 2011)

BTW

the only reason i'm here talking shit is because he REFUSES to respond to my PM's

Sorry everyone and the Wonderful Moderators have to be involved in defending such an awesome guy (Parsifal)


----------



## heavyiron (Dec 23, 2011)

Unprofessional child ^^^

Grow up boy.


----------



## Saney (Dec 23, 2011)

heavyiron said:


> Unprofessional child ^^^
> 
> Grow up boy.



Ok Old man, keep protecting the scum that make ppl like me do shit like this


----------



## heavyiron (Dec 23, 2011)

Silver_Back said:


> Ok Old man, keep protecting the scum that make ppl like me do shit like this


I'm not protecting Pars. I declined his free gear for a reason. 

I hate you both equally...


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Dec 23, 2011)

heavyiron said:


> I'm not protecting Pars. I declined his free gear for a reason.
> 
> I hate you both equally...


 

why?



hey heavy are you going to bad that guy?


----------



## heavyiron (Dec 23, 2011)

We all know you pinched some of that powder....


----------



## Saney (Dec 23, 2011)

Maybe I shouldn't be upset about being the victim. 

How Dare I!!


----------



## GXR64 (Dec 23, 2011)

lmao love people that are pissed about not getting free shit and act like internet repping is tough.


----------



## Saney (Dec 23, 2011)

I don't think anyone understands.

I did some HUGE favors and was promised some stuff and now the person ignores me because he doesn't wanna give me what we agreed on.


Why can nobody understand this concept? All who know me know that I'd never lie about anything like this or even complain about a matter so simple. But I did some serious shit for him to only be repaid by him Ignoring me?

I hope everyone on this board isn't as fucking stupid as ^^^ this guy


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Dec 23, 2011)

GXR64 said:


> lmao love people that are pissed about not getting free shit and act like internet repping is tough.


 

but its christmas...the season of giving

have a heart you bastards!!


----------



## theCaptn' (Dec 23, 2011)

GXR64 said:


> lmao love people that are pissed about not getting free shit and act like internet repping is tough.


 
There's a lot of angles to the story  . . .


----------



## GXR64 (Dec 23, 2011)

Silver_Back said:


> I don't think anyone understands.
> 
> I did some HUGE favors and was promised some stuff and now the person ignores me because he doesn't wanna give me what we agreed on.
> 
> ...



Well at first you made it sound like just for repping...if it was for more shit then i guess you have a case.



KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> but its christmas...the season of giving
> 
> have a heart you bastards!!



Bah Fucking humbug!!!


----------



## Rednack (Dec 23, 2011)

Silver_Back said:


> Glad you have a sense of humor. But i'm not laughing unfortunately.


Next time ask for a kiss...


----------



## justhav2p (Dec 23, 2011)

personally I think your an idiot. 

If I would do any "dirty work" it would be completely for myself.

why risk your neck for others pocketbooks?


----------



## D-Lats (Dec 23, 2011)

The op is a fag. gears wont help.


----------



## Saney (Dec 23, 2011)




----------



## Saney (Dec 23, 2011)

I hope his Reps see this and don't trust him too much. Or anyone else in the future. He's a dirty scumbag faggot and I'd eat him alive if I ever see him.


----------



## justhav2p (Dec 23, 2011)

your going into a little sensitive material...thanks for sharing, but I wouldnt admit to such "crimes" 

free gear or not, last thing you want is LE gathering info... which I am sure they have folders for big names or info peeps openly share....


----------



## justhav2p (Dec 23, 2011)

Quality Check

Me thinks you should be happy for what ya have bro...


----------



## Vibrant (Dec 23, 2011)

Saney...oops silver sack did a lot more shit than whats required of a rep.


----------



## Rednack (Dec 23, 2011)

Silver_Back said:


> I hope his Reps see this and don't trust him too much. Or anyone else in the future. He's a dirty scumbag faggot and I'd eat him alive if I ever see him.


You ah crybaby sumbitch, you know that..


----------



## azza1971 (Dec 23, 2011)

I wouldnt mind being a rep, any sponsors out there feel free to PM me, all ask for is my Sus250 Amp, one a week will do……….


----------



## Vibrant (Dec 23, 2011)

azza1971 said:


> I wouldnt mind being a rep, any sponsors out there feel free to PM me, all ask for is my Sus250 Amp, one a week will do?????????.



Ask wp, he lets newbies with 50 posts become reps so you're kinda over qualified imo.


----------



## bigbenj (Dec 23, 2011)

Saney, get that money, baby!

Honestly, I thought you were a toolbag for a while, but I see that you keep it real. Respect.

Be prepared for some backlash, followed by a bunch of people pos repping you. I know from experience LOL


----------



## bigbenj (Dec 23, 2011)

Vibrant said:


> Ask wp, he lets newbies with 50 posts become reps so you're kinda over qualified imo.



Big true!


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Dec 23, 2011)

lol...azza...bbing site...hilarious


----------



## bigbenj (Dec 23, 2011)

The only mod I have an ounce of respect for is heavy. Oh and maybe Curt and GFR.

The rest, especially Zech and Victor, can suck the shit off my cock after I pull a quick rape-n-gape.


----------



## Saney (Dec 23, 2011)

Only Mod I care for right now is The Captn

I'm moving to Sugar Land, Texas


----------



## bigbenj (Dec 23, 2011)

Damn, how could I forget Cap?!? He's good people.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Dec 23, 2011)

bigbenj said:


> Damn, how could I forget Cap?!? He's good people.


 hes 15 pounds bigger than curt


----------



## azza1971 (Dec 23, 2011)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> lol...azza...bbing site...hilarious



the fat fuck on a bodybuilding site and not the jenny craig forums


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Dec 23, 2011)

bigbenj said:


> Big true!


 thanx to bullshit me ben!!!!
60,000 customers!you the only one complain!

God see everything!


----------



## azza1971 (Dec 23, 2011)

Vibrant said:


> Ask wp, he lets newbies with 50 posts become reps so you're kinda over qualified imo.



maybe not, but he did shower me with PCT.


----------



## Vibrant (Dec 23, 2011)

bigbenj said:


> The only mod I have an ounce of respect for is heavy. Oh and maybe Curt and GFR.
> 
> The rest, especially Zech and Victor, can suck the shit off my cock after I pull a quick rape-n-gape.



Osl is cool too, I have a ton of respect for him. 

Why don't you like the statnazi? Is it because he laughed at the size of your penis?


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Dec 23, 2011)

azza1971 said:


> the fat fuck on a bodybuilding site and not the jenny craig forums


 prove you have ever benched 225...you make me look like a god


you are way to stupid and ill equipped for this fight boy...shut yo mouth


----------



## bigbenj (Dec 23, 2011)

I forgot OSL too. Damn, my memory sucks bawls!

Vic is a dickhole. The kind of guy who grew up frail and weak, with no control, and once he got some power, he couldn't help but abuse it.

I thought we were cool, so I asked him to clean up my journal, and then I would keep it on track. Instead, he ignored me and just moved it. I wouldn't have said a word, had he told me. But the way he went about it shows me he's bitchmade.


----------



## bigbenj (Dec 23, 2011)

Curt and Azza make me feel like Zeus.


----------



## azza1971 (Dec 23, 2011)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> prove you have ever benched 225...you make me look like a god
> 
> 
> you are way to stupid and ill equipped for this fight boy...shut yo mouth



I shoulder press that you fat fuck, i never said you were not strong did i, just a fat fuck. Dont need no fuckin vids either i dont stroke my own ego, go and eat some cheerios???...


----------



## azza1971 (Dec 23, 2011)

bigbenj said:


> Curt and Azza make me feel like Zeus.



what does Zeus feel like?


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Dec 23, 2011)

azza1971 said:


> I shoulder press that you fat fuck, i never said you were not strong did i, just a fat fuck. Dont need no fuckin vids either i dont stroke my own ego, go and eat some cheerios???...


 

you dont bench 225 ...never have....curt james legit owns you...bigger...more cut...if i was you id blow my fuking brains out...BIG TRUE...

THE FACT THAT YOU EVEN SPEAK OR HAVE ANYTHING TO SAY AMAZES ME....


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Dec 23, 2011)

bigbenj said:


> Curt and Azza make me feel like Zeus.


 


BIG TRUE...BUT ESPECIALLY AZZA...CURT HAS PROOF HE HAS TRAINED AND AT TIMES LOOKS OK FOR A SKINNY OLD DUDE


----------



## yerg (Dec 23, 2011)

sorry gotta chime in... cant help it... first let me start off by saying that heavy is not on pars side.. hes the most un-biased dude in here.. 
Next i wanna say that this whole suituation has my blood boiling, cause there are two people here that are involved that i like..  Cant take sides, just want the shit to stop.. both have reasonable complaints and worries.. A deal is a deal.. unfortunately, im not EXACTLY sure what the deal was and dont even want to know...  If i were Pars, i wouldnt be ignoring posts. If i were silverback i wouldnt be posting this shit.. so i dont agree with any of it...  Honestly somthins got to give, or this will never end.. I absolutely HATE this shit.. we are all here for the same thing..  I dont even watn to be involved but feel i must get my thoughts out there..  Maybe i should just get the whole honest shit ou there( AS I SEE IT) and what ever happens happens.... Fired for being a rep, or banned, i just want this to stop..
BOth of the dudes are cut from a different cloth, but i like them both in there own way!! lol.. they used to be good freinds as well... How can we make this bullshit stop.. Im being serious here.. someones pride needs to be put away... If the gear is that important then someone needs to be the bigger person.. not sure who, but someone!!!!!  I am seriously not putting this at either one of u... Im very disappointed.. I remember when i was gonna start repping for pars, i was so effing excited, and me and siverback started talking, we all became buddies... what happened?? fuck


----------



## azza1971 (Dec 23, 2011)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> you dont bench 225 ...never have....curt james legit owns you...bigger...more cut...if i was you id blow my fuking brains out...BIG TRUE...
> 
> THE FACT THAT YOU EVEN SPEAK OR HAVE ANYTHING TO SAY AMAZES ME....



Arent we feeling CUNTY today, all you fat fucks are on ya rags, go and eat a packet of Tim Tams, cheerio dick, i know what i bench dickwad, in fact i know all my lifts, i dont have nothing to prove except the skin fold test, but for you they dont do callipers that big do they and you have always been TO FAT TO FUCK???????????????..


----------



## azza1971 (Dec 23, 2011)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> BIG TRUE...BUT ESPECIALLY AZZA...CURT HAS PROOF HE HAS TRAINED AND AT TIMES LOOKS OK FOR A SKINNY OLD DUDE



You are so transparent its not funny, you see a few light hearted pics of me and suddenly you know my body better than me, on the other hand i have seen your wide angled lens shots, you need a 24 hour gym and go in at midnight, very embarassing to be that fat???..


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Dec 23, 2011)

azza1971 said:


> you are so transparent its not funny, you see a few light hearted pics of me and suddenly you know my body better than me, on the other hand i have seen your wide angled lens shots, you need a 24 hour gym and go in at midnight, very embarassing to be that fat???..


 

ok ill give you the benefit of the doubt....every pic of you ever you seem like youve never even heard of weights

post up and ill be glad to post my most recent

again...curt james owns the shit out of you


----------



## unclem (Dec 23, 2011)

theCaptn' said:


> Chill bro, Saney wouldn't do that . . he's more likely to send a cum-stained sock in the mail with a card that says GICH!


 
 roflmfao, holly fuck me and my wife almost lost are breath capt'n that was some fucking funny shit, you made my week with that wity one brother!!!


----------



## unclem (Dec 23, 2011)

*holly fuck!!!!!!!!!*

airing dirty laundry on posts/ threads is fucking immature and please save it for emails and pms. dont give out addresses of mods you dont know how to be a bodybuilder or rep. wtf. i hate rats. if u didnt get something, so swallow it but i dont want to get involved but to give out addys and post emails is bullshit. iam a rep for mexgear or mexanabolics and he pays me cash and i get watever he has except a few high priced items. reping is easy. all other usa stuff i need i get out back door. please grow up. iam sorry if iam bashing you silver but you just got to be old school and silent as not just bbers read these posts/ threads.

m/


----------



## Arnold (Dec 23, 2011)

ZECH said:


> LOL, it has nothing to do with me backing a board sponsor here. It has to do with you bashing a sponsor for no reason. Read the fucking rules. I don't care if it is Pars or another sponsor.



^This.


----------



## bigbenj (Dec 23, 2011)

I'd be a major hypocrite if I condemned Saney for this.

It's definitely not the best way to go about business, but sometimes you can control yourself. If I felt something wasn't right, I'd tell as many people as I can(obviously)


----------



## Arnold (Dec 23, 2011)

there are always 3 sides to every story... his, yours and the truth.


----------



## Rednack (Dec 23, 2011)

kill two and keep your mouth shut...


----------



## D-Lats (Dec 23, 2011)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> prove you have ever benched 225...you make me look like a god
> 
> 
> you are way to stupid and ill equipped for this fight boy...shut yo mouth



Azza would tie your fat saggy tits behind your back and fuck your flat white pimpled ass dough boy.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Dec 23, 2011)

D-Latsky said:


> Azza would tie your fat saggy tits behind your back and fuck your flat white pimpled ass dough boy.


 

YOU STALKER!!!

AZZA IS LIKE 175 POUNDS OF BLUBBER...YOULL JOIN ANY EGANG WONT YOU TOUGH GUY


LOL AT ME VS AZZA...I KNOW I KNOW...I AM A HORRIBLE LOOKING 270 POUND MAN...EVERYONE IS BETTER LOOKING AT MY WEIGHT...EVERYONE CAN REP OVER 400 ON BENCH...EVERYONE CAN LATERAL 80S....SHOULDER PRESS 315....EVERYONE CAN DO ONE ARMED PUSHUPS AT 315...DOING STRICT ARNOLDS WITH 100 POUND DBS IS NO BIG DEAL..I SUCK...I SUCK...DLATSKY AND HIS EPIC EGANG RULES....I MISS ANYTHING?


----------



## D-Lats (Dec 23, 2011)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> YOU STALKER!!!
> 
> AZZA IS LIKE 175 POUNDS OF BLUBBER...YOULL JOIN ANY EGANG WONT YOU TOUGH GUY
> 
> ...



Nice E numbers. Get back to pimping your wife for Free gear. Why are you picking on Azza and CJ? You are a joke. I have no e gang im fucking with you by myself cupcake. So shut the fuck up and go bench press a hoagie


----------



## D-Lats (Dec 23, 2011)

Oh ya just wanted to add your pic made me gag! Put a shirt on you look like a bag of mashed potatoes.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Dec 23, 2011)

I posted pic so peeps would at least be aware of what you were talKing about...i have most of thOSE LIFTS ON VIDEO on video genius...AND THEY HAVE BEEN POSTED


yeah you dont need an egang but you had a bunch of guys pm me on your behalf...beleive me son you would totally win the award for most insecure bber on the interwebz...great job boy


----------



## Vibrant (Dec 23, 2011)

D-lat can I join your egang


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Dec 23, 2011)

vibrant said:


> d-lat can i join your egang


 

im sure he will hit you up the next time he wants to group neg someone


lol at that faggot shit

who gives a fuck about the rep system


----------



## Rednack (Dec 23, 2011)

this pussy looks like it got hit with a chainsaw...


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Dec 23, 2011)

Candy canes will do that...show me what you got anonymous mouth..you one of the worst kind of bitches...what you working with


----------



## D-Lats (Dec 23, 2011)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> im sure he will hit you up the next time he wants to group neg someone
> 
> 
> lol at that faggot shit
> ...


Vibrant your in
KOS I bet you would be way more pissed if i took your twinkies instead of reps. Your gross.


----------



## Rednack (Dec 23, 2011)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> Candy canes will do that...show me what you got anonymous mouth..you one of the worst kind of bitches...what you working with


I'd turn queer before i'd fuck that trailer park whore...


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Dec 23, 2011)

All you are is a liitle name on the side of the screen....spouting hollow words that dont mean shit in the middle...at least dlatsky is real...check the avi...you aint shit...azza owns the shit out of you...its sad


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Dec 23, 2011)

d-latsky said:


> vibrant your in
> kos i bet you would be way more pissed if i took your twinkies instead of reps. Your gross.


 

i have never actually ate a twinkie...used to love some cookies though

i will try harder to be sexy for you...i dont want you to dislike my figure


----------



## bigbenj (Dec 23, 2011)

LOL @ Rednack. He's the biggest joke on this site.


----------



## Vibrant (Dec 23, 2011)

D-Latsky said:


> Vibrant your in
> KOS I bet you would be way more pissed if i took your twinkies instead of reps. Your gross.



damnnn D-lat, Im scared for you. You broke the sacred rule "never get between a fat man and his twinkies". he gonna keel you now...


----------



## D-Lats (Dec 23, 2011)

Vibrant said:


> damnnn D-lat, Im scared for you. You broke the sacred rule "never get between a fat man and his twinkies". he gonna keel you now...



Bwahahaaa thats hilarious bro!  He can squat 400lbs... Every time he gets off the shitter lol!!


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Dec 23, 2011)

d-latsky said:


> bwahahaaa thats hilarious bro! He can squat 400lbs... Every time he gets off the shitter lol!!


 

how at 270 pounds?


I certainly cant squat anything significant with knees ALL BEAT UP

i love how you guys cant make fun of reality so you just make shit up...oh golly some internet dudes dont think im cool


first you call my elifts out...but oh no there on video so ...now its hes hella fat oh wow...so original and witty...the pic clearly shows im ...nothing like the average fatty


----------



## Saney (Dec 23, 2011)

Prince said:


> there are always 3 sides to every story... his, yours and the truth.



I'll say this again, anyone who knows me knows i'm not a liar.


I'd rather be banned from this board if every Mod is going to protect someone who is a PIECE OF NIGGER SHIT

So there. I'll go do something else with my time rather than hang around a buncha fags who suck sponsor cock


----------



## Call of Ktulu (Dec 23, 2011)

On a side note: KOS why not just become a power lifter if you’re fat and strong and not cut?


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Dec 23, 2011)

call of ktulu said:


> on a side note: Kos why not just become a power lifter if you???re fat and strong and not cut?


 

when i started lifting...off an on from ten...my goal was to be big and strong like an 80s wrestler...so i wouldnt get beat on anymore...i did alot of powerlifting in high school...near 400 pound bench...500 pound dead...500 pound squat all before 17 years old...ruined my joints..i just wasnt made for it....i met my wife at 240 with abs...our relationship was stormy at best...she is and was my life...i couldnt keep my shit together...i got fat and depressed and drunk.... Now im all better/mostly...ive lost 60 pounds and put muscle back on i lost, while out of it

i might never get back to where i was,but i wont stop trying...i just want her to look at me like she used to...and being a powerlifter wont help


IM NOT PERFECT...BUT CHANGE KEEPS HAPPENING...320 TO 266 SO FAR


----------



## theCaptn' (Dec 23, 2011)

I am 104kg you bunch of father Xmas cocksucking jewbags!


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Dec 23, 2011)

Lol at you being over 200 pounds...merry christmas stickman!


----------



## Saney (Dec 23, 2011)

is 240lbs Fat? if i can't bench over 185lbs?


----------



## yerg (Dec 23, 2011)

185lbs is fat if u cant bench over 185lbs..lol


----------



## D-Lats (Dec 23, 2011)

Silver_Back said:


> is 240lbs Fat? if i can't bench over 185lbs?



Wow!


----------



## Saney (Dec 23, 2011)

So I guess I'm fat?


----------



## yerg (Dec 23, 2011)

lmao, yeah but not as fat as me...lol  Im workin on it tho!  no cardio just a lot of drugs..heehee


----------



## Saney (Dec 23, 2011)

Drugs are Bad for you... but No drugs are even worse!


----------



## Vibrant (Dec 23, 2011)

Silver_Back said:


> So I guess I'm fat?



this is also acceptable term to use if it makes you feel better.















damn you fatties


----------



## yerg (Dec 23, 2011)

T3, Peptides, HGH, and damn even thinkin about dnp lately.. BTW i do cardio, well every once and a while!!!!!!!!!!!!lmfao


----------



## Saney (Dec 23, 2011)

yerg said:


> T3, Peptides, HGH, and damn even thinkin about dnp lately.. BTW i do cardio, well every once and a while!!!!!!!!!!!!lmfao



I only do Cardio when i'm screwing my friend's g/f who lives next door lol

Shes a fatty, but cutey


----------



## yerg (Dec 23, 2011)

lmfao..  a pretty face goes a long way with me for sure.. i dont mind fatties..


----------



## heavyiron (Dec 23, 2011)

bigbenj said:


> I forgot OSL too. Damn, my memory sucks bawls!
> 
> Vic is a dickhole. The kind of guy who grew up frail and weak, with no control, and once he got some power, he couldn't help but abuse it.
> 
> I thought we were cool, so I asked him to clean up my journal, and then I would keep it on track. Instead, he ignored me and just moved it. I wouldn't have said a word, had he told me. But the way he went about it shows me he's bitchmade.


Dude, drink much? I moved your journal after you PM'd me about all the garbage in it. Not Vic.


----------



## Saney (Dec 23, 2011)

yerg said:


> lmfao..  a pretty face goes a long way with me for sure.. i dont mind fatties..



I've had fatties my entire life. They were just very pretty fat girls.

But I've gotten lucky with this current g/f of mine. Shes pretty, very thin, sexy, and once in a great while, takes it in the pooper.


----------



## TonyMack (Dec 23, 2011)

This website is so fucking awesome! You guys crack me up!


----------



## azza1971 (Dec 23, 2011)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> YOU STALKER!!!
> 
> AZZA IS LIKE 175 POUNDS OF BLUBBER...YOULL JOIN ANY EGANG WONT YOU TOUGH GUY
> 
> ...



fuck the strength as long as i dont look as fat as you you fat wet floured fuck??????...


----------



## azza1971 (Dec 23, 2011)

KOS has fat manboob issues, only time he was under 100 pounds was when he was 4, KOS when i started training i was like 57 kg, i got to 95kg and always been around 12-14 BF, always benched more than i weigh, press what i weigh now, have leg pressed 500 kg so get fucked, in my twenties i deadlifted 160kg at 65 kg body weight, which was a competitive lift, at a mates gym a ex sprinter  has just done a Deadlift record at his weight of 75kg, 235 kg...


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Dec 23, 2011)

azza1971 said:


> fuck the strength as long as i dont look as fat as you you fat wet floured fuck……...


but you are fat...just way smaller...but still..fat and small and soft like an old lady


----------



## yerg (Dec 23, 2011)

I love me some pooper takers..lol


----------



## Vibrant (Dec 23, 2011)

heavyiron said:


> Dude, drink much? I moved your journal after you PM'd me about all the garbage in it. Not Vic.



so you're the dickhole that moved bens log you do realize that ben wont like you anymore?


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Dec 23, 2011)

azza1971 said:


> KOS has fat manboob issues, only time he was under 100 pounds was when he was 4, KOS when i started training i was like 57 kg, i got to 95kg and always been around 12-14 BF, always benched more than i weigh, press what i weigh now, have leg pressed 500 kg so get fucked, in my twenties i deadlifted 160kg at 65 kg body weight, which was a competitive lift, at a mates gym a ex sprinter has just done a Deadlift record at his weight of 75kg, 235 kg...


prove you have ever seen a gym....post a pic from any era in your life where you looked better than i do right now...i am very out of shape for me...but you are a nontrainer


----------



## bigbenj (Dec 23, 2011)

heavyiron said:


> Dude, drink much? I moved your journal after you PM'd me about all the garbage in it. Not Vic.



Could have swore it said Vic. In a fit of rage I probably thought the name was his and read it as so. Plus, I dont know why you'd quote yourself in a message you're sending me. Anyhow, I still stand by what I said about it being bullshit all around. Now it just applies to you, instead of Vic.

Hell, you could have said "this log sucks. Too much talking. Do you even workout? Let me milk your tits, fatty. Keep this shit on track." and I would have been cool. But, we all know the procedure around here.

Have a nice day and Merry Christmas.


----------



## SloppyJ (Dec 23, 2011)

So ZECH is the majestic protector of the sponsors? Where the fuck was he when everyone was bashing Raws or that other dude Anabolic Body??


----------



## bigbenj (Dec 23, 2011)

^^^

Mhmm.

I especially liked when he came into my thread trying to punk me out on who's suspension I was using. Sorry it backfired, bitchboy.


----------



## bigbenj (Dec 23, 2011)

They need to fix shit around here.

Heavy, OSL, and GMO(if he wants it) for the Anabolic Zone.
The Captn for A.G(as is)
Somebody who looks like they lift, for the Training Journal section
Curt for Open Chat and BB'ing gossip
Brundwl for research, brewing, etc

The tren has got to Vic's head. Juggernaut and Gazhole are too weak to be leading a journal section, and Zech brings nothing to this site besides closing threads to save the sponsors he likes. Oh, and twist is too busy pimping bunk chems to workout.


----------



## theCaptn' (Dec 23, 2011)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> Lol at you being over 200 pounds...merry christmas stickman!



I dunno man, I think I can see some thickness going on


----------



## bigbenj (Dec 23, 2011)

Delts and legs are your best, by far.

I can see the separation in the delts. That's hot.


----------



## bmw (Dec 24, 2011)

whatever happened to the contest pars ran for the best gay story?  

I was sure my POZ stories would win it for me.  But I think the thread died or got deleted?  I don't think anyone won shit.  I know I didn't.

I'd POZ every one of you faggots if I could.  Fuckin queers.


----------



## Curt James (Dec 24, 2011)

bigbenj said:


> Curt and Azza make me feel like Zeus.



A whiny bitchy "_give me free gears_" Zeus? 

Yeah, that works.


----------



## Imosted (Dec 24, 2011)

SloppyJ said:


> So ZECH is the majestic protector of the sponsors? Where the fuck was he when everyone was bashing Raws or that other dude Anabolic Body??


----------



## theCaptn' (Dec 24, 2011)

Seriously fellas, it's Xmas for fucks sake. Lay off each other and go n spread some cheer


----------



## azza1971 (Dec 24, 2011)

theCaptn' said:


> Seriously fellas, it's Xmas for fucks sake. Lay off each other and go n spread some cheer



Sorry Dad, Merry Christmas KOS you fat cunt nut hugger, hope ya lose some weight and lay off the egg nog.

To madman have a mad christmas and try not to kill anything.

To Nohweliian my sweet Hawaiian gay fuck?????????..merry syphilis.

To all my fans, divine subjects and loyal offerings, may peace be with you and enjoy your day???..


----------



## OfficerFarva (Dec 24, 2011)

And than he waddled away.  Got any grapes?






YouTube Video


----------



## azza1971 (Dec 24, 2011)

Oh and to Curt and BigBenj, Merry Christmas you gear stealing expo booth stalkers…….


----------



## OfficerFarva (Dec 24, 2011)

And than he waddled till the very next day!


----------



## OfficerFarva (Dec 24, 2011)

Than he waddled away!


----------



## OfficerFarva (Dec 24, 2011)

Waddle, Waddle!


----------



## OfficerFarva (Dec 24, 2011)

Till the very next day!


----------



## OfficerFarva (Dec 24, 2011)

Than he wattled away!  Wattled, wattled!  Till the very next day!


----------



## OfficerFarva (Dec 24, 2011)

When the duck walked up to the lemonade stand, and he said to the man in the stand... Hey?!? Got any glue?


----------



## OfficerFarva (Dec 24, 2011)

Waddle, Waddle!


----------



## OfficerFarva (Dec 24, 2011)

HEY!! Got any grapes?


----------



## OfficerFarva (Dec 24, 2011)




----------



## OfficerFarva (Dec 24, 2011)




----------



## OfficerFarva (Dec 24, 2011)

YouTube Video


----------



## OfficerFarva (Dec 24, 2011)

Hey!!!!!!!!


----------



## OfficerFarva (Dec 24, 2011)

Look, lemonades all we ever sold.  How about give it a go?  No.


----------



## OfficerFarva (Dec 24, 2011)

That's it duck.


----------



## OfficerFarva (Dec 24, 2011)

Waddle, Waddle!


----------



## bigbenj (Dec 24, 2011)

Curt James said:


> A whiny bitchy "_give me free gears_" Zeus?
> 
> Yeah, that works.




No, more like a "I could never touch a weight for the rest of my life, become anorexic, and smoke crack all day, and not be that small" kind of thing.
<3 you, Curt. Enjoy the few Christmas' you have left...

Jk


----------



## theCaptn' (Dec 24, 2011)

OfficerFarva said:


> Waddle, Waddle!



Wtf???


----------



## Dark Geared God (Dec 24, 2011)

theCaptn' said:


> Seriously fellas, it's Xmas for fucks sake. Lay off each other and go n spread some cheer


 Fuck that these niggas need to set it OFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF


----------



## heavyiron (Dec 24, 2011)

bigbenj said:


> Could have swore it said Vic. In a fit of rage I probably thought the name was his and read it as so. Plus, I dont know why you'd quote yourself in a message you're sending me. Anyhow, I still stand by what I said about it being bullshit all around. Now it just applies to you, instead of Vic.
> 
> Hell, you could have said "this log sucks. Too much talking. Do you even workout? Let me milk your tits, fatty. Keep this shit on track." and I would have been cool. But, we all know the procedure around here.
> 
> Have a nice day and Merry Christmas.


It was an attention whore log in the wrong section. Then every troll decided to push it. I should have thrown it in here come to think of it.


----------



## bigbenj (Dec 24, 2011)

ROFL!!!!

Let's not get started on attention whoring/spamming

Maybe you should post more pics of yourself with IML products, claiming you lived off of them. Not tren, test, t3, mast, etc, but IML products...

Or go into the Anabolic Section some more talking about Uncle Z...

Or tell everyone how they need to hire a nutritionist, because all of a sudden you're the nutrition guru, even though in 6 months you'll go back to looking like you don't workout...Or is Total Package the nutrition gurus? I can't remember...

Just keep talking about Euro Pharm and Nutrition. I used to think you were a cool cat, but recently your mindset has seemed to change, and now you just seem like a pusher.


----------



## heavyiron (Dec 24, 2011)

bigbenj said:


> ROFL!!!!
> 
> Let's not get started on attention whoring/spamming
> 
> ...




LOL

The drugs are practically worthless without proper nutrition. I honestly use about 8 servings of IML's protein every day. If the product was no good I would not support IML's. You repped for them. You know the stuff works.

YOU also used the Euro-Pharm meds and you know damn well that its the real deal so sounds like you and I share the same opinions =)


----------



## Vibrant (Dec 24, 2011)

This is getting good. All that's left is for you boys to whip out your cocks and start measuring.


----------



## heavyiron (Dec 24, 2011)

Uncle Z's HGH made my penis bigger.

Truth ^^^


----------



## Rednack (Dec 24, 2011)

Vibrant said:


> This is getting good. All that's left is for you boys to whip out your cocks and start measuring.


I'm game if you'll promise to whisper in my ear until it becomes erect for measuring..


----------



## Vibrant (Dec 24, 2011)

Rednack said:


> I'm game if you'll promise to whisper in my ear until it becomes erect for measuring..



I can arrange for an audio tape to be sent because i'm not coming within a 10 miles of your trailer park.


----------



## Arnold (Dec 24, 2011)

bigbenj said:


> They need to fix shit around here.
> 
> Heavy, OSL, and GMO(if he wants it) for the Anabolic Zone.
> The Captn for A.G(as is)
> ...



if you think you can build and run a better board u should do it.


----------



## Vibrant (Dec 24, 2011)

heavyiron said:


> Uncle Z's HGH made my penis bigger.
> 
> Truth ^^^



Will any hgh make my penis bigger or does z's include a secret proprietary penis enhancement formula?


----------



## Arnold (Dec 24, 2011)

heavyiron said:


> *The drugs are practically worthless without proper nutrition.* I honestly use about 8 servings of IML's protein every day. If the product was no good I would not support IML's. You repped for them. You know the stuff works.



what???
I thought all I had to do was take a bunch of drugs and I will get huge and ripped like Arnold?


----------



## Saney (Dec 24, 2011)




----------



## bigbenj (Dec 24, 2011)

I love heavy like a brother. It pains me when he bashes me, so I lose it.

Real talk. I can get emotional sometimes.

I hate you all....

Somebody hand me some Midol and a Tampon


----------



## heavyiron (Dec 24, 2011)

bigbenj said:


> I love heavy like a brother. It pains me when he bashes me, so I lose it.
> 
> Real talk. I can get emotional sometimes.
> 
> ...


I love you too brother. Have a great Christmas and New Year!


----------



## Saney (Dec 24, 2011)

Does nobody like my Egyptian Girlfriend Fayza??

Well, just so everyone knows, Fayza has hemorrhoids.


----------



## SloppyJ (Dec 24, 2011)




----------



## Dark Geared God (Dec 24, 2011)

heavyiron said:


> Uncle Z's HGH made my penis bigger.
> 
> Truth ^^^


 yep the more you pay the better it is


----------



## bigbenj (Dec 24, 2011)

Silver_Back said:


> Does nobody like my Egyptian Girlfriend Fayza??
> 
> Well, just so everyone knows, Fayza has hemorrhoids.




My bad, bro. She's beautiful, and those hemorrhoids should feel good on your penis.


----------



## Arnold (Dec 24, 2011)




----------



## Dark Geared God (Dec 24, 2011)




----------



## bigbenj (Dec 24, 2011)

Now that I exposed my bitchassness, prince, you better give me those damn rep points back. I worked too hard, damn it! I worked too hard!


----------



## Dark Geared God (Dec 24, 2011)

SloppyJ said:


>


----------



## independent (Dec 24, 2011)

theCaptn' said:


> I dunno man, I think I can see some thickness going on



You workout? 




Dark Geared God said:


> yep the more you pay the better it is



Blue tops should only cost 110.00 a kit, not 250.00.


----------



## SFW (Dec 24, 2011)

Has a Mod ever been put into the redzone? Could we make that happen?


----------



## Dark Geared God (Dec 24, 2011)

bigmoe65 said:


> You workout?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 yep but 110.00 is to reasonable..but the more you pay the better it is..GICH


----------



## independent (Dec 24, 2011)

Dark Geared God said:


> yep but 110.00 is to reasonable..but the more you pay the better it is..GICH



The more you pay your dick will grow. Or maybe its your nose?


----------



## Imosted (Dec 24, 2011)

SFW said:


> Has a Mod ever been put into the redzone? Could we make that happen?




 it might be possible


----------



## bigbenj (Dec 24, 2011)

SFW said:


> Has a Mod ever been put into the redzone? Could we make that happen?



I like where this is going. We have to pos rep each other before hand to negate the negs we'll get. Prince negged me for over half a mil


----------



## Dark Geared God (Dec 24, 2011)

bigmoe65 said:


> The more you pay your dick will grow. Or maybe its your nose?


----------



## D-Lats (Dec 24, 2011)

Bigbenj is bipolar and overflowing with estrogen. Saney is small and gay, he requires free gear to combat his muscle waisting diseease


----------



## independent (Dec 24, 2011)

Is bashing Costco allowed?  69.00 for a bottle of test is a ripoff.


----------



## D-Lats (Dec 24, 2011)

bigmoe65 said:


> Is bashing Costco allowed?  69.00 for a bottle of test is a ripoff.



Sure is. Is it asia pharma? Fda mma ddt ifl nba ddt smm pga approved?


----------



## Saney (Dec 24, 2011)

D-Latsky said:


> Bigbenj is bipolar and overflowing with estrogen. Saney is small and gay, he requires free gear to combat his muscle waisting diseease



LMFAO

At least my hot ass g/f (in my avatar/profile pic) from Egypt has Hemorrhoids and your's doesn't


----------



## D-Lats (Dec 24, 2011)

Silver_Back said:


> LMFAO
> 
> At least my hot ass g/f (in my avatar/profile pic) from Egypt has Hemorrhoids and your's doesn't



I have an extra $20 send one my way. How much was shipping?


----------



## Saney (Dec 24, 2011)

Actually, Parsifal gave me his old g/f. (at least I got something instead of the Gear)

So you'll have to hit him up for some Hot Egyptian girls with Hemorrhoids.


----------



## bigbenj (Dec 24, 2011)

d-latsky said:


> bigbenj is bipolar and overflowing with estrogen. Saney is small and gay, he requires free gear to combat his muscle waisting diseease



qfft!


----------



## ExLe (Dec 24, 2011)

Drillin for white oil...


----------



## Aries1 (Dec 24, 2011)

ZECH said:


> You know what, you deserve to be banned for that type of shit. You are the type that rolls on people.


Yup.


----------



## Aries1 (Dec 24, 2011)

bigbenj said:


> I love heavy like a brother. It pains me when he bashes me, so I lose it.
> 
> Real talk. I can get emotional sometimes.
> 
> ...





heavyiron said:


> I love you too brother. Have a great Christmas and New Year!


1st Pantera and now Benjamin? Fuckin pedo...


----------



## Vibrant (Dec 24, 2011)

What the fuck? I'm gone for two hours and you fags are pulling lovey dovey shit now


----------



## theCaptn' (Dec 24, 2011)

Silver_Back said:


> Actually, Parsifal gave me his old g/f. (at least I got something instead of the Gear)
> 
> So you'll have to hit him up for some Hot Egyptian girls with Hemorrhoids.



She's hot bro.. But not chubby enough. Does she take it up the pooper?


----------



## secdrl (Dec 24, 2011)

theCaptn' said:


> She's hot bro.. But *not chubby enough*. *Does she take it up the pooper*?


----------



## justhav2p (Dec 24, 2011)

just puked in my mouth. putting down the vodka for the night.


----------



## withoutrulers (Dec 25, 2011)

Man, when did Saney turn into such a hetero beast master?


----------

